# Schwarzwald Bike Marathon Furtwangen



## Powermadl (2. Juli 2001)

Hallo Biker

Am 09. September startet mein Mann und ich, wie auch die Jahre zuvor, zum Marathon in Furtwangen.
Wir würden uns freuen, wenn sich der (die) ein(e) oder andere teilnehmende Biker(in) am Abend zuvor im Gasthaus Rehwinkel in Titisee einfindet. Mit uns in lockerer und gemütlicher Runde sitzt.  
Wir unternehmen diese Abende vor jedem Marathon, ob der in Kirchzarten oder der in Furtwangen.
Mit gleichgesinnten unterhalten und sich gemeinsam auf den Marathon einstimmen. 
Wenn ihr kommt, fragt bei dem Wirt nach den "2 Tannenzäpfle"

Denise und Jürgen


----------



## Westi (3. Juli 2001)

Ja huhu ihr beiden
ich will auch am 09.September den Schwarzwaldmarathon in Furtwangen fahren, meint ihr den?

Wir werden da wohl irgendwo Übernachen muessen von Samstag auf Sonntag, es soll sich ja auch rentieren

Gruesse aus Frankfurt

Westi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Powermadl (4. Juli 2001)

Danke Westi

Da habe ich doch die Termine verwechselt. Am 13. Oktober ist der Marathon in Lemberg/Pfalz.

Wegen der Uebernachtung rufe unter 07651/8341 an. Du bist dann mit dem Gasthaus Rehwinkel und der Fam. Gerhardt verbunden. Frage nach einem freien Zimmer, beeile dich aber, da das Gasthaus durch das familiere Klima gern aufgesucht wird.

Im Notfall ist auch am Ortsrand, direkt am Titisee ein Campingplatz. Auch gibt es die ein oder andere gute Pension, da musst Du dich aber ueber das Touristikbuero informieren.

Gruesse aus Homburg/saar

Denise


----------



## Westi (4. Juli 2001)

Hi danke Denise, 
 
ich weiss noch nicht, ob Pension oder Campingplatz.

Und sei mal ganz lieb gegruesst da du ja ein Storck Rad faehrst und Storck ja bei  uns grad mal um die Eck ist (in Ffm Roedelheim  )

Wie ist denn der Furtwangen Marathon? Bin den noch nie gefahren.

Liebe Gruesse
Micha aeh Westi


----------



## Powermadl (4. Juli 2001)

Hallo Westi

Wie technisch anspruchsvoll und schwierig der Marathon in diesem Jahr ist, kann ich Dir nicht sagen.
Der Startort in Furtwangen und das Streckenprofil ist gegenueber den Jahren zuvor geaendert worden.
Die ganzen Jahre war der Marathon sehr schwer einzuschaetzen, wobei er auf den letzten Kilometern es noch einmal so richtig an`s Eingemachte (Steigung) geht.
Der Marathon verlaeuft viel auf Single Trails, ausgespuelten Wegen und Wurzelpfaden, berauf wie bergab.

viele Gruesse aus Homburg 

Denise und Juergen


----------



## Westi (4. Juli 2001)

Hi Ihr beiden, das klingt doch verlockend, und die Internetseite vom Marathon ist auch gut.
Werde wahrscheinlich noch den Ischgl Iron Bike in den Knochen haben, ach nee , vor Furtwangen ist ja noch der Heidelberg Marathon.
Mal sehen wer noch aus Frankfurt aus dem Forum da mitfahren will, momentan sind wir zu 2. 

Fahrt ihr sicher auch St Wendel mit oder? habe ich auch vor dieses Jahr.

Danke nochmals und viele Gruesse
Westi


----------



## Powermadl (7. Juli 2001)

Hallo Westi

Glaube nicht, dass wir in St. Wendel mitfahren, denn am 13. Oktober ist der Lemberg Marathon. Der ist seit einigen Jahren fester Bestandteil in unserem Termin-Kalender. Dieser ist landschaftlich schöner und viel interessanter vom Streckenprofil.

viele Grüsse von meinem Mann

wie auch von mir     - Denise -


----------



## Westi (9. Juli 2001)

Hallo ihr beiden,
ja den Wasgau Marathon, ist doch der ohne Zeitrechnung, nicht?

Habe ich auch schon überlegt aber ist es da nicht schon saukalt? (pienz)
 

Ihr konnt ja mal im Frankfurter Lokalforum unter Hac4 Profilen schaun was wir sonst so für Touren fahren....

ansonsten sag ichnoch Bescheid wegen Furtwangen...wie viele Teilnehmer fahren denn da so?
Liebe Gruesse
Westi


----------



## Powermadl (10. Juli 2001)

Hallo Westi

Der Wasgau Marathon ist ohne Zeitrechnung.

So einem richtigen MTBiker macht das saukaltes Wetter nichts aus. Es gibt kein Sauwetter, sondern nur schlechte Kleidung.

In Furtwangen sind es bisher so ca 1500-2000 Biker gewesen. 
So genau kann ich es Dir nicht sagen, habe sie bisher noch nicht gezählt  , verweise Dich auf die Homepage vom Marathon : 

http://www.schwarzwald-bike-marathon.de 

Aber dieses Jahr versuche ich es mal, zähle die Beine und teile durch zwei . 

cu

Powermadl


----------

